# Face in hole!



## laurafaye (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.faceinhole.com

This website is soo fun! You have to sign up then you can browse loads of scenarios and basically put your face on celebrities bodys etc..heres some ive done.

Amy Winehouse











Barbie loves MAC haha


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL Thats brilliant! I wanna try...


----------



## Lucy (Feb 22, 2009)

lmao!!! those are brilliant!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL Okay, i did one....i dont know if posting the pic is gonna work...

I wanna post mine, i dont know how! lol I make a pretty great Nicole Kidman!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 22, 2009)

HairEgo, I didnt know how to save mine so I just print screened it, pasted it into paint then saved it from there, then uploaded to tinypic.com


----------



## Karren (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks like fun!! Thanks, Laura Faye!!


----------



## Roxie (Feb 23, 2009)

That's cool


----------



## positivelybeaut (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey that is pretty neat, I am gonna have to try that!! LOL


----------



## kcam125 (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL! those are great!! I gotta try this soon!!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG lol! That's very funny and it does look like fun. I'm going to give it a try...LMAO!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL! The Amy Winehouse is classic! I'm gunna try this in a bit


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 23, 2009)

That's so cool


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 23, 2009)

Lmao it is great fun, make sure to post pictures here if you try it


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Note to self: Never go blonde haha






Cameron Diaz: I want her face too!





And my fave:






Dumbledore!!! This is such a good look for me


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 23, 2009)

LMAO! That dumbledore one is immense hahaha.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 23, 2009)

LMAO you make a great Dumbledore Katie!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 23, 2009)

lmao dumbledore katie awww this is great, more people do it pls


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol I definitely think I've found my new style with that beard haha





This site is so good, thanks for sharing Laura.

Not happy with being one Harry Potter character, I want to be them all!






Muahahaha!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 23, 2009)

hehehehe you look like a naughty nun katie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol! I didn't notice that





I know Harry's a wizard and stuff but there's no excuse for that oufit haha


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hahaha you girls are so silly, how fun!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2009)

You both look funny!

The only thing I don't like about this site is that you cannot save and review all of your creations.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol I was just scrolling down this thread and my mum walked past me and said what's that? So I showed her the picture of me as Harry Potter and the first thing she said wasn't 'Why are you putting your face onto Harry Potter's head?' it was 'Oh dear, don't ever cut your hair short!' lmao!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 23, 2009)

Love the Harry Potter one hahaha!

I did some of me and my friend.






And I actually laughed so much at how well Emma's face fitted with this photo..


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2009)

This is my SO and me






Laura: LOL! You and your friend look very funny


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 23, 2009)

Ooh Johnnie that looks really cool! Looks like a real film poster haha.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL! Thanks





You and your friend look hilarious!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 23, 2009)

Hahah I know, wait til she sees it, she'll kill me! I won't tell her I've posted it on a forum for hundreds to see


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2009)

This is too fun!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol


----------



## T.Mel (Feb 24, 2009)

hehehe, I did WonderWoman!!!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 24, 2009)

Johhnie you so looks like david beckham and your gorgeous! very cute couple.

Laura i love yours you'd look great as a platinum blonde lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ego your right a perfect nicole kidman!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Ozee


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol @ The Girls Next Door one!

Ozee - Been there done that haha! I'm naturally blonde but used to bleach it really light blonde, thank you though, you should do one of these!!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 25, 2009)

me as a blonde...ahahahaha


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow those are great, the second one actually looks like a real photo!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah ha ha! This looks like alot of fun!


----------



## ticki (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahahaha! Those are great!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL Ozee! I like your second pic. It does look kind of real


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are all so good!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2009)

These are all so cool!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 21, 2009)

I've done a few more...this is so very fun!

Here is my honey bunches if I had 3 of her dressed in bear suits...lol









Here's my SO, myself and a friend of mine as Red Hot Chili Peppers...LMAO









Here's me as a Need For Speed girl...lol









Here's my SO as David Beckham...lmao!


----------



## positivelybeaut (Mar 21, 2009)

Aw thise are great. I am gonna have to try face in the hole!! hehehe


----------



## Ozee (Mar 21, 2009)

See!! Johnnie he looks so much like David Beckham lol

I love the redhotchilli one that is halarious.

Awww your daughter is so beautiful!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 22, 2009)

[email protected] Peppers....u make a mean Anthony Kiedis!


----------

